# Ce Matin Elle M'a Dit



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2008)

*CE MATIN ELLE M'A DIT*
qu'elle aimait l'avoir dans sa bouche. 

Mais, de quoi parlait-elle ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *CE MATIN ELLE M'A DIT*
> qu'elle aimait l'avoir dans sa bouche.
> 
> Mais, de quoi parlait-elle ?



Ah enfin un sujet intéressant, tellement rare ici.
En tout cas le sondage est sans appel, 100 % de vit  

Ça me rappelle un peu le sulfureux et navrant "ma copine a la chatte qui pue" qui navet (chicon pardon les nordistes) pas été compris par tout le monde malheureusement  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

J'en sais foutre rien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

Le chicon c'est l'endive pas le navet !


----------



## youyou54 (16 Mars 2008)

Bah d'un cheveu voyons


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Le chicon c'est l'endive pas le navet !




AH MAIS N'IMPORTE QUOI MOI... :rose: :rose: :rose: 
Nan mais nan quoi... attends je le sais bien en plus  
Mais j'ai plus l'habitude de boire de la rochefort, déjà 1 semaine que j'habite à nouveau en France  Je supporte déjà plus les bières d'homme :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

Patate !


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

Moi au sondage, j'aurais quand même rajouté un truc du genre "un oiseau", ou "une crotte",  voir "un gigot", la "Wii" aussi, histoire de mettre un peu de poésie dans tout ça, mais bon je sais, bla bla bla tout ça, la pouesie c'est ringard  quoi


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Patate !



Treuf ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

N'empêche ce sujet fait diablement penser à Carla Bruni :rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (16 Mars 2008)

Du nutella bien sur!! elle m'a dit qu'elle aimait avoir du nutella dans la bouche! Mais ... Maiq quelqu'un m' a dit qu'elle aimait ...quelqu'un qui m'a dit qu'elle aimait encore l'avoir dans la bouhe, le nutella....
Carla???? c'est toi??? Carla?? sors de là!!!! retire la cuillère...


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

En fait ce sujet me fait penser à toutes les italiennes :rateau: 
(non non je ne vise personne en particulier  )


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En fait ce sujet me fait penser à toutes les italiennes :rateau:
> (non non je ne vise personne en particulier  )


les pauvres...


----------



## PommeQ (16 Mars 2008)

"d'un cheveux" ... on peut appeler ça comme ça


----------



## adrenergique (16 Mars 2008)

j'espère qu'il a pas le cheveux gras alors...


----------



## elKBron (16 Mars 2008)

ouaip.
moi, elle m'a dit qu'elle aimait bien avoir la paix le dimanche au réveil :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> N'empêche ce sujet fait diablement penser à Carla Bruni :rateau:




Moi il me rappelle mes sondages :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Moi il me rappelle mes sondages :love:


Nan ils étaient mieux... il y avait plus de légèreté, de fun, enfin bref plus de conneries avec de vrai morceaux dedans


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *CE MATIN ELLE M'A DIT*
> qu'elle aimait l'avoir dans sa bouche.
> 
> Mais, de quoi parlait-elle ?


...kette ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

il manque une option:

le dentier.

c'est sur que le matin c'est quand même pratique pour le petit déjeuner.

C'était la minute informatrice.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Carla???? c'est toi??? Carla?? sors de là!!!! retire la cuillère...



Pas Carla, y a pas l'option micro dans le sondage, Monica*, plutôt, nan ? :mouais:





(*) Nan, j'ai pas dit "Les 20 skis"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> il manque une option:
> le dentier.




*Cette remarque a pour intérêt*
de poser la question de l'incidence d'un dentier sur la succion.


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2008)

Alors, petit rappel :

- Ne confondons pas "délire" et "flood" (les pages de posts successifs de deux mots sont automatiquement détectées par la machine à effacer)

- Quitte à raconter des conneries, il serait bien, pour une fois, d'essayer de les développer et de ne pas tomber dans le [trop] facile qui dure.

Merci de votre attention.

Votre modérateur chéri.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2008)

Une mise au point s'impose


----------



## plogoff (17 Mars 2008)

Le choix multiple eut été de rigueur dans ce sondage: 

- vit et Nutella

- vit et cheveux

Bon je file ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Le dain ou la bouche.

Le dain consomme plus d'eau que la bouche, mais permet plus de s'y détendre, de s'y relaxer, d'utiliser des sels, des jouets, des canards - le plaisir d'un environnement tout en moiteur

La bouche procure la joie d'un grand jet puissant et est plus écologique, plus économe.

Que choisir ?

Elle a donc choisi la bouche.
Mais elle voudrait l'y avoir.

Quoi ?

Pas le canard sus-nomé, il est pour le dain.

Alors ?

Mystère !


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2008)

Manque la bonne réponse :
"le goût des fraises des bois"
allongés sur la mousse dans un coin sans trop de mouches*

C'était mon quart d'heure bucolique, le printemps approche, ici les pêchers sont en fleurs, les asperges sauvages en pleine forme (ceci dit les asperges sauvages crues dans la bouche, ça laisse à désirer, pour les asperges, c'est bien connu, c'est plus tard que les odeurs sont sujettes à rêveries, voir Proust)

*Oui, il faut préciser pour les gens de la ville que la vraie campagne, par rapport à la télé, il y a les mouches en plus (pas forcément que les mouches d'ailleurs mais d'expérience, c'est elles les plus agaçantes). Donc éviter de se poser pas trop loin des vaches et puis tester les coins avant usage prolongé.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En fait ce sujet me fait penser à toutes les italiennes :rateau:
> (non non je ne vise personne en particulier  )




merci    

sinon, moi j'aime l'avoir dans la bouche matin midi soir et voir meme entre l'heure ...et
accoompagné d'un café ma cigarette est encore plus meilleure


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

oui





kisbizz a dit:


> merci
> 
> sinon, moi j'aime l'avoir dans la bouche matin midi soir et voir meme entre l'heure ...et
> accoompagné d'un café ma cigarette est encore plus meilleure




oui, keskecé?

Pour le matin et le midi c'est rapé mais le soir ... à voir. Je veux bien t'offrir une de ces délicieuses Craven filtres (évites les sans filtres).


----------



## Pierrou (17 Mars 2008)

Moi elle dit rien... 

On parle pas la bouche pleine, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi elle dit rien...
> 
> On parle pas la bouche pleine, non ?



Tiens, t'as fait faire des adaptations récentes à ton armure ?


----------



## Pierrou (17 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, t'as fait faire des adaptations récentes à ton armure ?



Tout est escamotable et télescopique chez moi, tu sais bien...


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Cette remarque a pour intérêt*
> de poser la question de l'incidence d'un dentier sur la succion.






Bon et la réponse on l'a quand ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tout est escamotable et télescopique chez moi, tu sais bien...



ouais m'enfin, le sabre laser, ça me rappelle ça

[YOUTUBE]XJQvjrKk7go&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais m'enfin, le sabre laser, ça me rappelle ça
> 
> vide et haut



Là, t'es pas gentil, tu lui fais capoter ses effets :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (18 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Alors, petit rappel :
> 
> - Ne confondons pas "délire" et "flood" (les pages de posts successifs de deux mots sont automatiquement détectées par la machine à effacer)



Ben appliques à ta production d'abord, tu veux? Parce que le nombre de trucs inutiles que tu écris... sans compter les lieux communs dont tu nous abreuves...



Amok a dit:


> - Quitte à raconter des conneries,



Oh ben te force pas, va, ça vient tout seul chez toi.



Amok a dit:


> il serait bien, pour une fois, d'essayer de les développer et de ne pas tomber dans le [trop] facile qui dure.



Ouais. Vas-y un peu, Pascal: développe. Je serais curieux de lire ça.


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

Une sucette à l'anis... 
Ou si le matin elle a la tête dans le c** un organe interne... 
A+


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Ben appliques à ta production d'abord, tu veux? Parce que le nombre de trucs inutiles que tu écris... sans compter les lieux communs dont tu nous abreuves...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ben te force pas, va, ça vient tout seul chez toi.



*Notre ronchon vient de gagner 10 jours de vacances, reconductibles. Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi, vous cliquez sur son pseudo, puis ensuite : "voir les messages de ce membre".
*


Nobody a dit:


> Ouais. Vas-y un peu, Pascal: développe. Je serais curieux de lire ça.



*Puisque tu m'appelles par mon prénom, je suppose que ca ne te gêne pas que je t'appelle "lemy", non ?

En attendant, si tu gardes le même état d'esprit, profite de ces 10 jours pour trouver un autre forum, ou créer le tien.
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

C'est qui Lemy ?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

... Sinon : 

*MON VIÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2008)

Rhooooo, Lemmy. L'insulte ultime. 


Et sinon, pareil que le dupont du purfils. .


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2008)

et pourquoi pas  ? 

dupont a aussi droit a une bouche , non ?


----------

